# Hillstream loach and baby cherry shrimps



## Hydro (Jun 23, 2004)

I used to keep Hillstream loachs. They are algae eaters so I doubt they will be a threat to shrimps. I think the concern will be habitat compatibility. Hillstream loach likes fast current, cooler temperature, and lots of wood and rocks (smooth surfaces). They have little or no little need for plants (except algae). Cherries may be fine with the lower temperature, but they prefer plants and little current.


----------



## sherry (Mar 4, 2004)

my three hillstreams are great in my planted tank... they like to hang out by the powerhead or filter outlet sometimes, but they also like to scoot along the bottom too.

I have them now at 78 degrees, but during an ich outbreak they survived a very slow climb to 86 and two weeks there very well.

no threat at all to the cherry red shrimp I keep too.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Ditto on Sherry's experience for me. I have a Hillstream loach in my 29 g planted tank. He never bothers the shrimp, hangs out by the higher flow areas, survived a heated tank when ich broke out. No problem so far...

Fig


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

How big do hillstream loaches get? Our LFS have some and they look interesting, but I don't know much about them. Thanks!


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Check here.


----------

